
Sputnik V – The first registered vaccine against Covid-19 - tobltobs
https://sputnikvaccine.com/
======
pinewurst
From the people who brought you antibiotic-resistant bubonic plague and super-
anthrax!

------
rvz
"First" doesn't always mean "The best".

